# Special tadpole...



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

So I have a special tadpole. It is growing and eating (although minimally). However, he is still curved and can only swim in circles. While this is amusing sometimes, I'm wondering if there is any chance of growing out of this. 

Posting a pic for reference 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

From my experience that is a sure sign of impending doom, something in it's developmental journey is not right, it happens with many species of darts. Good news it's usually an isolated case and not something you see affecting the whole clutch. The more you work with tadpoles the more little things you will notice. Wait til you get a flying saucer one.

Eric


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Haha, this one is a few weeks old and I kept thinking he'd straighten out 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt3506 (May 25, 2009)

I've never seen one straighten out. I have had individuals like that morph out normal but most of them don't make it.


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

I've got a tad that 2 days ago swimming around normally today looks dead barely moving water is right , food in container survival of the fitest or what?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

some tads will play dead from what i've heard


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Matt3506 said:


> I've never seen one straighten out. I have had individuals like that morph out normal but most of them don't make it.


I just had the first ever morph out normal. I've never had one make it before, but always give them a chance.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

He just needs a tadpole chiropractor...


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice, tadpole chiropractor. I had an argument the other day with a buddy that he didn't have a skeleton so his back could not be broken lol.

I'm going to let him grow and see what happens. I've already lost 7 tads in the last 2 weeks to something in a morph out tank (thinking my rocks are leaching bleach)


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree with Eric: not a good sign for that specific tadpole, but also not something to worry about (i.e. not systematic in your rearing or with your frogs).


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

This guy is actually much straighter and growing ...just slowly 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

This guy not only made it but is doing quite well. It just took him about 6 months to morph!


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

Glad to see it worked out this way. Better give that one a special name.


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

We called him Ferris, as in Ferris Wheel 

He's a keeper


----------

